# British Tankers to the rescue



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

on the news this afternoon (12/12
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-...d-from-sinking-yacht-by-merchant-ship/5962602

better picture here
http://www.echo.net.au/2014/12/crew-rescued-yacht-sinks-evans-head/

" British Loyalty "


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

There was another rescue last September when six people were taken off a sinking yacht offshore from Evans Point.
Is it a bad place to be in a small boat?

I would add that a scared man with a bucket has more chance of staying afloat in a twenty footer than trying to bail out the size of yacht that seems to be standard nowadays.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

There have been storms along the Queensland and NSW coasts all week Day Sailor. It's not always like that though.

John T


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

I was wondering what I would have done in the same situation. Nearest port Evans River about three hours away. Of course this depends on wind direction. Lots of things you can do to stop a boat sinking but on a dark and stormy night it is difficult to stay focused. If one person starts panicking it affects the whole crew.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day backsplice.sm.12th dec.2014.17:48.re:british tanker to the rescue.great news,excellent photo,thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

